# rear shelf



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

I have a pioneer deh 6400 head unit, and an mtx 4250d, and 2 12 inch mtx 6124's in a sealed box, it hits good, but it sounds like the rear shelf on my 93 se-r (it only has those 3 little plastic "screws") is ready to burst off. I was wondering if anyone has dynamated underneath this shelf. I am considering the bottom of the trunk lid, under the shelf, and the underside of the shelf (inside the trunk). Anyone have a good experience after doing this?


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Sounds like the panel is rattling against the rear deck. Adding mass to the rear deck's sheetmetal won't help that much. What would help is some sort of thin padding or foam. That way the rear deck will stop hitting the panel over it. Adding dynamat or an equivalent might help as well.

Juan


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I had the same problem in my car. I got some foam padding and put that under it. Now it doesnt rattle at all anymore, its perfect!


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

My rear deck doesn't rattle but the bass is a little muffled since there are no speaker grilles. Is this normal or should cut holes over the speakers and install grilles? OR, should I just get more powerful rear speakers?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *My rear deck doesn't rattle but the bass is a little muffled since there are no speaker grilles. Is this normal or should cut holes over the speakers and install grilles? OR, should I just get more powerful rear speakers? *


I am planning on cuting holes and putting the grills that came with the speaker on it. I think that would make it sound better, since more air is getting to them.

I would say just cut them.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok here is what i did.








I used thin wraping foam inbetween the deck cover and the deck its self. So when i had the lid out, i cut the lid around the two rear speakers. So sound would not be baffled ne more. Then i made a frame around the cut out section. Then covered it with speaker screen cloth. Also i cut out two square holes in the deck itself. Also cut down sound resistance between the trunk and the cab.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks nice, thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

Nice setup Nostrodomus.

St32781, 

You can try what I'm going to do if you'd like. I'm going to cut holes in my rear tray as you said. Next, I will wrap the speaker grill assembly that came with my speakers with an interior matching grill cloth. Then I will mount this assembly to my rear tray. It should have a simple and clean look. It doesn't require much work and will allow for a greater tweeter protrusion on the speakers you choose as an added benefit.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

longwell said:


> *Nice setup Nostrodomus.
> 
> St32781,
> 
> You can try what I'm going to do if you'd like. I'm going to cut holes in my rear tray as you said. Next, I will wrap the speaker grill assembly that came with my speakers with an interior matching grill cloth. Then I will mount this assembly to my rear tray. It should have a simple and clean look. It doesn't require much work and will allow for a greater tweeter protrusion on the speakers you choose as an added benefit. *


That sounds like a good idea also. will look pretty sweet. I did that on a Honda at my old job.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

longwell said:


> *Nice setup Nostrodomus.
> 
> St32781,
> 
> You can try what I'm going to do if you'd like. I'm going to cut holes in my rear tray as you said. Next, I will wrap the speaker grill assembly that came with my speakers with an interior matching grill cloth. Then I will mount this assembly to my rear tray. It should have a simple and clean look. It doesn't require much work and will allow for a greater tweeter protrusion on the speakers you choose as an added benefit. *


That is exactly what I am going to do, except for the grill cloth, when I have time. Where can I get the grill cloth from?


----------

